# FREE   Bad Advice!



## Doc

Get Yours right here!!!


----------



## Big Dog

That ain't shit, I give free bad advice everyday!


----------



## Doc

Well .... I do to (all the time), but only today.   Tomorrow never comes.     It's always 'Today'.


----------



## Catavenger

People know my advice is worthless so I don't bother.


----------



## mtntopper

That is why it is free!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brandon Solo

What is the best way to get 1 million dollars?


----------



## FrancSevin

I am known for saying, that my advice is free and worth every penny.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Brandon Solo said:


> What is the best way to get 1 million dollars?



Start with $15 million and buy a boat.


----------

